# my goat eye is hurt with pics at the bottom of page



## bella1210 (Jul 10, 2011)

my alpine dairy goat eye is hurt.  it is swolen and looks like it has some blood in it.  she is acting really scared and will not let us tpuch her she is putting her ears up at us.  we just noticed it today. we wanted to know if there was anything we could do or if you know what is wrong with her and if you do not know i will try to take a picture of her tonight when she is settling down.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 10, 2011)

It could be from a scratch, or she could have some debris in her eye. 

You really need to have a vet look at it.

If there's something in her eye, it will need to be removed or she could lose her sight, perhaps her whole eye.

DonnaBelle


----------



## bella1210 (Jul 10, 2011)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> It could be from a scratch, or she could have some debris in her eye.
> 
> You really need to have a vet look at it.
> 
> ...


we thought she may have poked it on something or she went blind she is with another female goat


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 10, 2011)

I would get hold of her, put some eye antibiotic ointment in her eye and get some Banamine into her. I would also get her to the vet. You need to take care of that eye quickly so she doesn't go blind.


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 10, 2011)

I would dose the eye with Biomycin (LA-200 if need be but not recomended) 3 drops 2x/day.   But you need to catch her and get a good look at it.  If there is something in there it needs to come out.  If not a vet will probably recommend the above or a antibiotic ointment.


----------



## bella1210 (Jul 10, 2011)

she let me get a little closer and it looked like there was blood because it was red and the color was blue and it was clear


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 10, 2011)

Sounds like pink eye to me.   Biomycin.


----------



## bella1210 (Jul 10, 2011)

for now these are the best pics we are getting i might beable to take more later

this is here bad eye 












this is a picture of her good eye






i am sorry that it is not good i will try to take more tonite


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 10, 2011)

Pink eye.  It helps if they are in out of the sun.  Fly spray to keep the flies away as much as possible.


----------



## bella1210 (Jul 10, 2011)

Goatmasta said:
			
		

> Pink eye.  It helps if they are in out of the sun.  Fly spray to keep the flies away as much as possible.


thanks once her pink eye gose away will the eye go back to normal


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 10, 2011)

to me the entire eye socket looks swollen compared to the other side.  Is anyone else seeing that???, Pink eye wouldn't cause all that swolling, I don't think it would.  LA 200 or any oyxtetracyclene injectable, is the best treated for pink-eye, you can give her a shot once a day at the rate of 1cc per 40lbs and put som  in the eye. 

But to me that looks like a lot of swelling. Maybe it is just the angle of the photo.


----------



## bella1210 (Jul 10, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> to me the entire eye socket looks swollen compared to the other side.  Is anyone else seeing that???, Pink eye wouldn't cause all that swolling, I don't think it would.  LA 200 or any oyxtetracyclene injectable, is the best treated for pink-eye, you can give her a shot once a day at the rate of 1cc per 40lbs and put som  in the eye.
> 
> But to me that looks like a lot of swelling. Maybe it is just the angle of the photo.


it is swollen


----------



## little blue (Jul 10, 2011)

i am bella1210 sister and it is really swollen


----------



## helmstead (Jul 10, 2011)

Pink eye isn't always the START of the disease process.  It looks to me like this doe has injured her eye - perhaps a foreign object in the lid that also rubbed the globe and brought on pink eye.

I would check inside the lids as best you can for the irritant or cut...

Still - it has TURNED INTO pink eye.

Everyone please remember, pink eye isn't ALWAYS chlamydia, either...there are other causes.

If she were here, I would put her on Biomycin both SQ (3 cc per 100 lbs daily) AND 3 drops in the affected eye 2x/day.  

Pink eye CAN cause the eye to rupture, but it's uncommon with supportive therapies.  Yes, it will return to normal barring rupture.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jul 10, 2011)

Besides the entire orbit being swollen what's also of concern is the cloudiness of the cornea. Even if you just use an eye ointment you need to get antibiotics in there.  And preferably no steroids (check your labels, some ointments also have steroids)   I suggest topical eye ointment and an injection, until you can have a vet check it.  Ahh, weekends!


----------

